# FN PS90



## policemedic (May 14, 2013)

Anyone have significant trigger time on this system?  I've fired it, but not much more than familiarization fire.  I've an opportunity to pick one up new for $799, and I'm seriously considering it. 

Any input or thoughts on this platform would be appreciated.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 14, 2013)

well, you're looking at a mediocre round that's effectively wildcat in procurability, especially in today's environment.

That's enough to keep me away from it.


----------



## policemedic (May 15, 2013)

After reading your post, I spent some quality time with Wound Ballistics Review and on the phone.  You're right, the terminal ballistics suck.  Now that the numbers are clear to me, this particular FN isn't going to be an option.

Damn shame, I love the feel of the gun and compactness of the design.


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2013)

policemedic said:


> After reading your post, I spent some quality time with Wound Ballistics Review and on the phone. You're right, the terminal ballistics suck. Now that the numbers are clear to me, this particular FN isn't going to be an option.
> 
> Damn shame, I love the feel of the gun and compactness of the design.


 
Get an MP5K...  although... procurability of the rounds could still be a problem... esp if you go to 147gr...


----------



## policemedic (May 15, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Get an MP5K... although... procurability of the rounds could still be a problem... esp if you go to 147gr...


 
Our team had some MP5 issues before I joined the department.  Suffice it to say we now have M4s and a number of .40 S&W MP5 suppressors sitting around.  Long story; telling it will involve Woodford Reserve.


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Our team had some MP5 issues before I joined the department. Suffice it to say we now have M4s and a number of .40 S&W MP5 suppressors sitting around. Long story; telling it will involve Woodford Reserve.


 
Interesting, I'm a big fan of the MP5 family but obviously it is a subgun and should only be employed as such. I'd like to hear about what the issues were sometime.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 15, 2013)

policemedic said:


> After reading your post, I spent some quality time with Wound Ballistics Review and on the phone. You're right, the terminal ballistics suck. Now that the numbers are clear to me, this particular FN isn't going to be an option.
> 
> Damn shame, I love the feel of the gun and compactness of the design.


 
Yeah, I get you there. I actually really like the weapon size/design as does the wife. If FN flipped around and created a 5.56 variant, I'd look long and hard at it.


----------



## Totentanz (May 15, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah, I get you there. I actually really like the weapon size/design as does the wife. If FN flipped around and created a 5.56 variant, I'd look long and hard at it.



What about the F2000/FS2000?


----------



## policemedic (May 15, 2013)

pardus said:


> Interesting, I'm a big fan of the MP5 family but obviously it is a subgun and should only be employed as such. I'd like to hear about what the issues were sometime.


 
Nothing related to the gun's performance; the MP5 family rocks.  The rest I'll tell you in person.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 15, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> What about the F2000/FS2000?


No. That thing is unwieldly as all get out. I'm talking P90 basically just widened and lengthened slightly to handle a 50 round mag up top. Literally just a fatty P90, and then it'd be cool. Same OAL or as minimal of a length change to accommodate the caliber.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 15, 2013)

I have put about 3k of rounds down range with it.... its a fun shoot.  I have also had one in one of my Intro to Tactical Rifle courses I teach.   Very fun, and it has some great points... especially as a vehicle gun. Other than that.... ammo can be a bitch to find.... and as others have said, terminal ballistics.... hell, just go shoot some steel and you will see the concern.   I have it on my list of "Fun Guns to Own".... but that's it.... there are still a few in front of it.


----------

